# do you still post on 4chan?



## Cabelaz (Aug 22, 2020)

Do any Kiwis still post on 4chan
I just lurk on /a/ nowadays


----------



## Chin of Campbell (Aug 22, 2020)

Nah. Not really worth it with all the tranny jannies and tumblr refugees.

I remember some real comfy Metroid Generals back on /v/, you could only have them at night because the shitposters would go to sleep and stop derailing.


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Aug 22, 2020)

i used the site less and less as 2020 kicked off. i stopped regularly using it around may and that cesspool is sure to be exponentially worse since then. i'm not sure _how_ it could be worse, considering the garbage being shoveled out with each individual post, but i'm sure it is.


----------



## break these cuffs (Aug 22, 2020)

Not since I got vitiligo and lost my bio-luminescence


----------



## Observerer (Aug 22, 2020)

I use /sp/ during big soccer happenings like the World Cup or Champions League because of the funny banter. Other than that I never use it.


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Aug 22, 2020)

I used /co/ briefly a couple years ago, but I got modded repeatedly over the most innocuous shit. Then one day I woke up and my (not terribly obvious) proxy was blocked from posting, simply for being a proxy.

At that point I left and never looked back.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Aug 22, 2020)

Every once and a while I browse the blue boards knowing full well that both they and the red boards have gone to utter shit.


----------



## Lady Adjani (Aug 22, 2020)

I continue to browse a few boards out of habit, but there's no denying that the whole site has gone to shit and I wouldn't be surprised if the average user is underage.


----------



## Μusk (Aug 22, 2020)

Fuck 4chan. Shitty mods, shitty users, shitty "memes", glowies with direct access to the servers, too much noise (Useless, irrelevant, and low-quality information that your mind subconsciously processes and makes you fatigued/clouded).
Fuck 8chan too. Creating sunshine and not hiring competent developers was a mistake. The new version is just sad at this point. The only good imageboards are the smaller esoteric ones with no connection to 4 or 8. It shouldn't be hard for you to find them if you do some digging.


----------



## HumanHive (Aug 22, 2020)

Yes. Only idiots get modded.


----------



## some Sketchy dude (Aug 22, 2020)

break these cuffs said:


> Not since I got vitiligo and lost my bio-luminescence


I see you and Uncle Ruckus share a common ailment


----------



## Cabelaz (Aug 22, 2020)

Muskrat said:


> Fuck 4chan. Shitty mods, shitty users, shitty "memes", glowies with direct access to the servers, too much noise (Useless, irrelevant, and low-quality information that your mind subconsciously processes and makes you fatigued/clouded).
> Fuck 8chan too. Creating sunshine and not hiring competent developers was a mistake. The new version is just sad at this point. The only good imageboards are the smaller esoteric ones with no connection to 4 or 8. It shouldn't be hard for you to find them if you do some digging.


Yeah its mostly garbage but I can occasionally have some comfy melty blood lobbies with some anons
thats probably what keeps me there tbh


----------



## Jewthulhu (Aug 22, 2020)

I occasionally lurk /k/ when I'm bored, but there's really no denying the site as a whole has gone to shit.


----------



## Basil II (Aug 22, 2020)

4chan is pozzed with glowies, jannies, /r9k/ and /pol/ leaking containment, tumblr, reddit, and discord trannies spamming their forced memes. All of this combines to create an autism vortex that envelops the rest of the internet.


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Aug 22, 2020)

I miss 2014 /int/. And I never thought I would say that.


----------



## The Bovinian Derivative (Aug 22, 2020)

I lurk around half a dozen boards but I mostly post on /tv/ when some decent film or tv discussion is going on, so not frequently, but that's pretty much it, the /rbmk/ threads were golden though.


----------



## Angry Shoes (Aug 22, 2020)

I lurk mostly, but post sometimes. The 'infamous' boards all kinda suck, but the more interest-specific ones are still alright.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Aug 22, 2020)

what the fuck is up with all those /v/ sub-boards being made?


----------



## BOONES (Aug 22, 2020)

I do occasionally, but the only safe board to post anything is /f/, the rest of the boards are just shit.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 22, 2020)

Yes.


Gravityqueen4life said:


> what the fuck is up with all those /v/ sub-boards being made?


They're making a tranny joke.


----------



## Neanderthal Guru (Aug 22, 2020)

I still go onto /ck/ to read about how great sardines are sometimes.  Occasionally there's a food thread that will inspire me to try something new or that I've never heard of before.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Aug 22, 2020)

I lurk daily.


----------



## Son of Odin (Aug 22, 2020)

Yes. /k/ is my homeboard, but I also lurk and occasionally post on /his/ /jp/ /vr/ /x/ and the newly created /vrpg/. On rare occasions I also lurk /a/ and /cgl/. I used to shitpost on /int/ quite a bit but recently stopped because that board has gotten too cancerous; it's /pol/ except instead of jews they hate and blame everything on Americans.


----------



## Distant Stare (Aug 22, 2020)

/pol/ is shit. There are no more opperations like capture the flag or doxing antifa. The last time we had anything good was when we tried to get that nigger who committed an assault and black mailed some white girls for sex. Jannies nuked the threads and banned the users. Fuck jannies. 

I use to like /tv/. Jannies ruined that too. Now I lurk /co/, /diy/, /k/, and /an/. 

I never post. You cant use a vpn or tor, and there are a dozen captas you need to fill out. I think google is throttling 4chan with them.


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Aug 22, 2020)

The day of fa/tg/uys is over, so no. The /tg/ that I know and loved died a horrible, slow death.


----------



## Neanderthal Guru (Aug 22, 2020)

Distant Stare said:


> /pol/ is shit. There are no more opperations like capture the flag or doxing antifa. The last time we had anything good was when we tried to get that nigger who committed an assault and black mailed some white girls for sex. Jannies nuked the threads and banned the users. Fuck jannies.
> 
> I use to like /tv/. Jannies ruined that too. Now I lurk /co/, /diy/, /k/, and /an/.
> 
> I never post. You cant use a vpn or tor, and there are a dozen captas you need to fill out. I think google is throttling 4chan with them.


Didn't /pol/ just recently dox that kid who threw the IED at the justice center a few weeks ago and also dox that guy who did the running kick on the white guy who was pulled out of his crashed truck?


----------



## bonny (Aug 23, 2020)

Yes.


----------



## Aidan (Aug 23, 2020)

No. I mean I'll probably be a good anon and end up posting there for a bit again but it's been awhile and anytime I go lurk I'm gone within a few minutes. It's just filled with so much shit from all angles at this point and doesn't seem to ever improve.


----------



## LazloChalos (Aug 23, 2020)

Not in many years, moot was still in charge and I spent most of my time shitposting by either making ass threads on /v/ or tampering with wallpapers.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Aug 23, 2020)

nah, that site is pretty dead. Nothing even remotely amusing or creative seems to come from chans anymore and wojak and pepe are like 5 years past their expiration point.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Aug 24, 2020)

No because it got boring.


----------



## Meat Target (Aug 24, 2020)

Son of Odin said:


> Yes. /k/ is my homeboard, but I also lurk and occasionally post on /his/ /jp/ /vr/ /x/ and the newly created /vrpg/. On rare occasions I also lurk /a/ and /cgl/. I used to shitpost on /int/ quite a bit but recently stopped because that board has gotten too cancerous; it's /pol/ except instead of jews they hate and blame everything on Americans.


I decided to get off /k/ because I wasn't sure what was legit gun-related advice and what was shitposting or fuddlore. Plus, by the time the Boogaloo meme got picked up by boomers and normies, I started getting increasingly worried about  inadvertently attracting glowies' attention.

Which is sad, because (at least by 4chan standards) it's one of the better boards and /k/ommandoes seem to kinda sorta have their shit together.

But as a whole, I'm done with 4chan, thanks be to God. KF is where I escaped to.


----------



## Syntaxion (Aug 24, 2020)

Only /fit/ but that board is pretty much dead, I only check it once every few days.


----------



## Nick Obre (Aug 24, 2020)

Only for very specific things.
I'm currently storytiming a manga on /a/, and I post ripped assets from mobile games with good art on related threads on /vg/.
But aside from every now and then thread on /a/, /co/ or /v/ catching my eye, nah.


----------



## Spooky Bones (Aug 24, 2020)

I sometimes lurk and even post on /tg/ about da warhammer shit, but even that board, which should be just about true and honest fun without nonsense, isn't immune to trannies and other faggotry. I haven't been on /b/ for years, although it _used _to be fun as shit in the 00s-early 10s. /pol/ got really gay, too, since 2016. Sometimes I check out /tv/ or /mu/ or /g/ or /k/ but they're generally full of their own brand of hipster faggot which is off-putting as hell. Even /x/ used to be amusing sometimes but is now utter shit.


----------



## Fox.com (Aug 24, 2020)

never used it


----------



## sleazetown (Aug 24, 2020)

Used to use it a lot, but left it for infinitychan 2015 leading up to the election at the height of /pol/ operations when that was still fun. When the .net domain died whenever it did, I left that too. There's a lot more niche chan sites that are way better than either two and not filled with 14 year olds that just need a little poking around to find.


----------



## Captain Communism (Aug 24, 2020)

I'm gonna start Rosenposting and Ashensposting on 4chan.

Basically posting the strangest photoshops of the two legendary British men known as Michael Rosen and Stuart Ashen, because it's at least not a Wojak Spurdo or Pepe, or even unfunny Twitter Reddit and Discord memes.


----------



## drfuzzyballs (Aug 25, 2020)

Rarely, I would browse /int/ if it wasn't spammed with nonsense 24/7 and r9k if it weren't people whining about nonsense


----------



## Maxliam (Aug 26, 2020)

Jewthulhu said:


> I occasionally lurk /k/ when I'm bored, but there's really no denying the site as a whole has gone to shit.


It's always been kinda shitty,  I think it's just the influx of newfags after that Chanology faggotry and the whole Fappening having 4chan blasted on mainstream media. When that bitch said "Who is this 4chan guy?!?!" it was the end for that site. Every asshole and summerfag started blowing up the site.

I do post on /k/ occasionally but it has gone to shit and it is probably the best board. It still can provide some decent gun pron from time to time.


----------



## Llama king (Aug 26, 2020)

No the site is overrated garbage the users only think otherwise because they're used to it


----------



## Jewthulhu (Aug 26, 2020)

Meat Target said:


> I decided to get off /k/ because I wasn't sure what was legit gun-related advice and what was shitposting or fuddlore. Plus, by the time the Boogaloo meme got picked up by boomers and normies, I started getting increasingly worried about  inadvertently attracting glowies' attention.
> 
> Which is sad, because (at least by 4chan standards) it's one of the better boards and /k/ommandoes seem to kinda sorta have their shit together.
> 
> But as a whole, I'm done with 4chan, thanks be to God. KF is where I escaped to.


/k/ was smart enough to drop the boogaloo meme once /pol/ latched onto it during the protests.

KF is great, but I sometimes wonder if the off-topic stuff is overshadowing the main purpose of the forum. I guess 9chan was Null's attempt to remedy that, but that fell apart due to faggots posting loli/cp.


----------



## Spamton (Aug 27, 2020)

honestly I only participate in /ctt/ on /v/, but even then that's once a week.


----------



## AmazingEagle (Mar 10, 2021)

Nah because I got banned years ago for trying to post a picture of a forest on /p/.


----------



## Exist0 (Mar 11, 2021)

I used to shit up /x/ with RIPPEN variations until I ate a permaban. Still browse it though


----------



## Dysnomia (Mar 11, 2021)

No. I used to post on the retro game board. It seemed mostly sane. But I haven't checked the ite out in a long time. I used to laugh at the /v/ sperging and the "How do I summon a succubus/create a tulpa" threads on /x/. But I think I've seen everything they had to offer already.


----------



## Dandelion Eyes (Mar 11, 2021)

Yes, in /agdg/.


----------



## Vingle (Mar 12, 2021)

I check /b/ and /hm/ occasionally, but /b/ is a cluster-fuck of traps, shota and furry. Meanwhile the rest of 4chan is reddit 2.0, /pol/ is just too wackoo these days.


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Mar 12, 2021)

No other choice, since 8chan died


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Mar 12, 2021)

4chan has always been garbage, but it really went to shit after the scientology thing.


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Mar 12, 2021)

Went to /co/ mainly for 2 years but never looked back since 2 years ago.
My only reason was only steal screencaps from ATLA & TLOK because i always liked the artstyle.


----------



## Caesar Augustus (Mar 12, 2021)

I still go there, but it's probably bad for my health.


----------



## “Fun”times (Mar 12, 2021)

Literally the only board I view is /k/ and even that is being infected by chink shills, people bitching about Rhodesian camo and aesthetics being racist, and faggy sneed posters.


----------



## Meat Target (Mar 12, 2021)

“Fun”times said:


> Literally the only board I view is /k/ and even that is being infected by chink shills, people bitching about Rhodesian camo and aesthetics being racist, and faggy sneed posters.


That's a tragedy. /k/ was the one board where anons (by 4chan standards) seemed to kinda-sorta have their shit together. You could also have both good discussions and shitposting threads coexisting.

I haven't gone back ever since all this Boogaloo faggotry caught the normies' attention.


----------



## “Fun”times (Mar 12, 2021)

Meat Target said:


> That's a tragedy. /k/ was the one board where anons (by 4chan standards) seemed to kinda-sorta have their shit together. You could also have both good discussions and shitposting threads coexisting.
> 
> I haven't gone back ever since all this Boogaloo faggotry caught the normies' attention.


The boogaloo shit cooled off, and the board isn’t complete and total shit I’m just pointing out there’s little things here and there and lack of any quality threads that make me wish for the older days such as the retard that mustard gassed himself testing out his gasmask or the amphibious /k/ammando that bought some sketchy ass Soviet rebreather.


----------



## Scolopendra Dramatica (Mar 12, 2021)

There's a conversation to be had here; at what point did 4chan truly die? Could it's decline be mapped?


----------



## Caesar Augustus (Mar 12, 2021)

Scolopendra Dramatica said:


> There's a conversation to be had here; at what point did 4chan truly die? Could it's decline be mapped?


I don't think it's dead yet. Just in hospice. But wtf do I know.


----------



## Mark Knopfler (Mar 12, 2021)

Scolopendra Dramatica said:


> There's a conversation to be had here; at what point did 4chan truly die? Could it's decline be mapped?


Probably when moot cucked out and left to work at google. Or maybe in the 2016 election when MAGAtards took over the site.


----------



## Big Brown Schlub (Mar 12, 2021)

No, I haven't visited it in about 6-7 years now


----------



## Badungus Kabungus (Mar 13, 2021)

/biz/ is amusing sometimes.


----------



## Agarathium1066 (Mar 13, 2021)

Every once in a blue moon, usually browsing /tg/ or one of the numerous sub-mutations of /v/ to look for relevant game discussions. Very little of it is good anymore.


----------



## Niggernerd (Mar 13, 2021)

I just look at greent text screenshots. Never been into board culture.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Mar 13, 2021)

Yes
I hate the users
I can't leave even if I try
Forced memes up the ass

But in the decade plus I've been on there, some of the best moments of my life happened there (if your curious as to what exactly, pm me and I'll explain, i dont want to derail the thread. ) and its the only place where I can be my edgy self that isn't this place.


----------



## Dick Justice (Mar 13, 2021)

Only the bunkers. I'd rather deal with autists spouting the gamer word in every post than recaptcha and qanon and reddit diaspora, oh my.




I can't understand how anyone from the pre-Reddit era can tolerate what the place has become, especially when we're not hurting for alternatives.


----------



## Vault (Mar 14, 2021)

I was only ever interested in /x/ back in the day. I haven't really posted much at all now. I still go on the requests board now and then every few months to try find a really elusive album that /x/ had floating around back in the day. I still haven't found it.


----------



## Quijibo69 (Mar 14, 2021)

No, I'm straight. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Caesar Augustus (Mar 21, 2021)

I forgot to mention before, I've been banned there just for mentioning this place. Apparently, just talking about kiwi farms counts as doxing.


----------



## Animosa (Mar 26, 2021)

I never understood the pull of 4chan but I love the interesting things they did.

This happens to be also how I feel about the game EvE online.


----------



## AbyssStarer (Mar 26, 2021)

Every problem with 4chan has only gotten worse over time. Coomers are my least favorite of them all. Some have hijacked slow generals I used to like with endlessly posting about cum. The whole site is almost a softcore porn site given how people interpret NSFW as meaning "no genitals" and coomers always bump threads with some nonsense about how specifically they want to coom on some garbage waifu or another. 

Otherwise I like that I can tell trannies to kill themselves and dilate or say nigger and have them get mad.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Mar 26, 2021)

Never have. Never will.


----------



## Synthetic Smug (Mar 26, 2021)

It got pretty gay around the time of Project Chanology. Nothing lasts forever. Sometimes I'll poke around out of curiosity, but usually only for five minutes or so.


----------



## Extreme Aneurysm (Apr 1, 2021)

Lots of... nigger porn on /gif/ and /b/


----------



## BingBong (Apr 19, 2021)

Extreme Aneurysm said:


> Lots of... nigger porn on /gif/ and /b/


yeah, and it sucks cause some of the /gif/ threads are actually pretty comfy.  especially the music and feels ones. I always have to filter like 120 threads before I get to anything good.


----------



## gooseberry-picker (Jun 24, 2021)

I only ever really liked /g/ and /o/, tbh


----------



## Truman the Jewman (Jun 24, 2021)

Only to bitch and oldfag in certain /vg/ boards and also browse for weird porn and violence sometimes


----------



## Monkey Shoulder (Jun 24, 2021)

yeah. there's some decent boards still. 
shitposting on /sp/ has been my main thing lately


----------



## Blamo (Jun 24, 2021)

I sometimes check the site, but I don't post anymore. The quality of discussion is low, and the same fruitless discussions are coming back over and over again.


----------



## TiggerNits (Jun 24, 2021)

I miss old /k/, those guys were truly great


----------



## SITHRAK! (Jun 24, 2021)

Scolopendra Dramatica said:


> There's a conversation to be had here; at what point did 4chan truly die? Could it's decline be mapped?


It died during GamerGate. Claims were made that Nick ‘Gawker’ Denton’s niece was cyberbullied into a suicide attempt by GamerGaters based out of 4chan (no evidence was ever provided for either of these claims). 
m00t caved to some mysterious ‘pressure’ after this, banned all GG discussion, and sacked almost all the mod and jannie staff. 
The sacked mods and jannies were replaced by a cadre of people that didn’t have to go through the usual application process (nothing suspicious there), and who overwhelmingly were more on the SJW/censorious side rather than libertarian/free speech side of things.
This was around the time that the ‘luggage lad’ thing broke, where it turned out he’d been honeypotted by a chick who already had a boyfriend.
TL;DR- m00t got vagina-trapped by an agent for social change, possibly funded by Soros or similar; this opened the way for him to be approached by private-sector glowies who made him an offer he couldn’t refuse. Free speech on 4ch died that day and was replaced with 100% copypastas, shitposting and stale troll posts.


----------



## Yamamura Video Rental (Jun 24, 2021)

Actually now that I think about it I can't even remember the last time I was on 4chan.  At some point I closed the site and just never really returned.  It wasn't out of anger or spite or anything, I kinda just got bored of the dumb shit on there and never went back.


----------



## Samir (Jun 25, 2021)

I've been taking time off. I've come to the realization that there truly is nothing of value on 4chan, and all it ever does is waste time I could be using for something productive.

But if I'm being honest, I'll probably be back next week.


----------



## DJ Grelle (Jun 25, 2021)

>make rape joke on /int/
>get banned for a month
It seems that this is the end of my 4chan time


----------



## IHateTheFrench (Jun 25, 2021)

I visit /Biz/ on the regular to gamble money on shitcoins, otherwise there is nothing of value left there


----------



## OneMillionRPM (Jun 25, 2021)

Nah, 4chan's too fast, and it eats up my time trying to keep the rare decent thread alive. Sometimes I'd even be afraid to take a small break thinking the thread might 404 while I'm away. Now I just use smaller chans where I can post, go do something else, and check back for replies when I feel like it.


----------



## stupid orc (Jun 25, 2021)

I browsed /mu/ and /r9k/ when I was an teenager. checked /mu/ recently and it hasn't changed at all still full of stupid kids parroting opinions forced memes and the same 100 albums. it was always pretty pozzed so thats why it hasn't changed much probably.


----------



## round robin (Jun 25, 2021)

what the fuck is a "forchan"?


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Jun 25, 2021)

Lurked in /co/ for so long before my entire retirement of 4chan.
At least i got some of the best reaction images and the shit i use in my profile pic regularly.


----------



## Monkey Shoulder (Jun 25, 2021)

stupid orc said:


> I browsed /mu/ and /r9k/ when I was an teenager. checked /mu/ recently and it hasn't changed at all still full of stupid kids parroting opinions forced memes and the same 100 albums. it was always pretty pozzed so thats why it hasn't changed much probably.


/nbbmn/ is pretty decent on /mu/. Other than that it's garbage.


----------



## Cabelaz (Jun 26, 2021)

/k/ really pissed me off when a Hotaru Maniac thread devolved into jews and trannys somehow

No respect for our nigger-hating zapman running terroist killing american hero


----------



## curbside (Jun 26, 2021)

Monkey Shoulder said:


> /nbbmn/ is pretty decent on /mu/. Other than that it's garbage.



/mu/ is one of the sites that has regular ambient music discussion. That’s the only reason I visit 4chan in 2021.


----------



## Margo Martindale (Jun 26, 2021)

Yes, mostly shitposting


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jun 26, 2021)

Almost never by this point after years of it only being once in a blue moon.


----------



## The Repeated Meme (Jun 26, 2021)

Years and years ago. This is my home now.


----------



## HumptiDouji (Jun 28, 2021)

I live and breathe 4chan, through the good times, and the bad times.


----------



## Info Player Start (Jun 28, 2021)

just a couple of threads on /vg/ now
the site has be run into the ground after all that has happened. Moot made the right move running off


----------



## FatMebius (Jun 29, 2021)

I like /m/ quite a bit still. It has some of the least-pozzed jannies, unironically the only cool namefags and tripfags and it's nice to have a place to talk about boomer anime and Ultraman.


----------



## Bastard_Call (Jun 29, 2021)

I'll snipe the odd decent thread on /v/, but it has to be for a relatively obscure game otherwise it's pure faggotry from all ends. The boards I used to frequent a lot were /co/ and /fa/ and I'm not gonna pretend like these boards weren't always cancer, but it's like their problems were increased tenfold over the years and neither boards are immune to the typical sundries of recent 4chan cancer. /fa/ has always been a slow board so it had that going for it, but it also had a gayer userbase than /lgbt/ and I find it hard to legitimately follow fashion because the majority of posters are either borderline LARPers who cop clothes they'll only ever wear for an Instagram shoot, or incels trying to pick up le goth girls.

/co/ on the other hand, I think cartoons may have just taken too much of a nosedive. I'll see threads about some real dogshit cartoons and even pre-schooler programming sometimes. Like most of these motherfuckers actually watch Steven Universe and keep up with cartoon reviewers.


----------



## cummytummies (Jul 19, 2021)

Occasionally. It's like crack to me. Has been since 2004.

These days I'm able to stay away, sometimes up to months. But then out of the blue I get a "brilliant idea" for a thread, and to be fair the threads usually tend to be pretty popular. But once I go on there I might spend the next 6 or 16 hours just refreshing the catalogue and the entire day is lost. It usually ends with me setting up a child lock so I can't access the site for 2 weeks until it has stopped badgering my thoughts.

I've pretty much cured my internet addiction these last few years, aside from the occasional relapse, and I can resist and eventually even clear the temptation out of my mind completely. But when I succuumb it sucks me right in right away.


----------



## Hmofa(g) (Jul 22, 2021)

Mostly went to /hmofa/ on /trash/. Used to go on /tg/ a lot.


----------



## bobby (Jul 22, 2021)

not for a long long time.... it got unbearable eventually, and the lack of birds was... disappointing to say the least.


----------



## nekrataal (Jul 22, 2021)

I haven’t been for a while. /tg/ is mostly just trannies, consoomers and WotC apologists, /k/ got really gay when every other post was boogaloo related and /int/ got boring.


----------



## HumptiDouji (Jul 22, 2021)

/tg/ is boring as fuck now, and /k/, well, it's good sometimes, but Sandy Vagina and the elections have turned it into a trite slurry blending it with /pol/ and /int/, it's not nearly as fun anymore, really good threads are less common, larping election tourists infesting the place like a plague.


----------



## Hate (Jul 22, 2021)

4chan is dead.
But what I'd like to know is what's up with this "community" or bots that lurks in boards like /b/


Extreme Aneurysm said:


> Lots of... nigger porn on /gif/ and /b/


It's like a op by le epic trolls 

/b/ is filled with the same loli/cub threads and bbc. What makes me think they're bots is the way they have "conversation" with each other. Nobody on /b/ talks to each other, it's unnatural.


----------



## Morch Ponkey (Jul 22, 2021)

I can't. I got banned for saying nigger before moot sold out to google for 5/10 refurbished journalist vagina.


----------



## The Fair Lady (Jul 22, 2021)

I stopped visiting 4chan years ago, just kinda grew out of it I guess.


----------



## Hitman One (Jul 22, 2021)

I still post on /g/ and /sp/.


----------



## xXlooFcitoahCehTXx (Jan 1, 2022)

I try to post something on 4chan but my post got deleted and threaten to get banned. So, I decided its better to lurk.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jan 1, 2022)

I've never posted on 4chan.
It's like a fucking nightmare mess.
I prefer forums like this place.


----------



## Captain Syrup (Jan 1, 2022)

/tv/ kept posting a video of a dude getting his penis bitten off.

They think they're keeping it real or whatever.  It's a reflection of /pol/, channers, the whole rotten staff.


----------



## Agarathium1066 (Jan 1, 2022)

JamesFargo said:


> They kept posting that video of a dude getting his penis bitten off. I stopped going.
> 
> They think they're keeping it real or whatever.  It's a reflection of /pol/, channers, the whole rotten staff.


I don't even know what that's referring to and I'm extremely glad I don't.

No lie even just the idea that /pol/ exists at all seems to twist 4chan and other sites into a crazed fervor to call out everything as some sort've ruse. I get that 4chan absolutely has trolls trolling trolls trolling trolls and has for a long damn time, it's more that its shot so far past justified skepticism. Every single board is filled with full bore  no matter what it is.


----------



## serious n00b (Jan 1, 2022)

Hitman One said:


> I still post on /g/ and /sp/.


Does /g/ still write "Give it back, Jamal" on threads created by people who need help unlocking an obviously stolen machine?


----------



## s0mbra (Jan 1, 2022)

I occasionally brows /wsg/ for animal stuff and /x/ for funsies. But 4chan just feels like edgy reddit now and full of trannys, so I rarely go anywhere outside those two places anymore, if at all.


----------



## Imaloser (Jan 2, 2022)

Yeah, but not as much anymore. I mainly browse /lit/, /tv/, /fit/, and sometimes /v/, and /r9k/ before it became complete cancer.

Without a doubt the boards that have gone down in quality the most is probably every one I’ve listed except /lit/. /r9k/ has gone from garbage to literal poison. Jannies and moderators are unironically at their all time peak of cancer. The entirety of the website is at its absolute low point.


----------



## Fraiser crane (Jan 2, 2022)

I only ever posted on /tg/ and /toy/ because *IM A COLOSSAL FAGGOT*


----------



## Equivocal_Iki (Jan 2, 2022)

Mostly /a/ for currently-airing anime.


----------



## Bassomatic (Jan 2, 2022)

No shame I've been an active /k/ommando for a decade, it's much like the rest of the boards aside /b/ /pol/ etc that yes it's needle in a hay stack but when you find those good posts it's fucking all worth while.

/tg/ is also common since it's literally the best place on the net for battletech. 
/ck/ is great for webm's I really like watching street vendors skill and shows all around the world and if you do it on YT you either have 30+ min videos of a dozen people doing stuff, or 2 mins of show and  of buffer so a guy can buff his YT channel stats. 
/fit/ because my god laughter and not a bad place to learn about PEDs (always check with someone who knows better tho)
As much a car freak I am, /o/ sucks I don't go there.
/vr/ because they have a general about OG doom and mods
/pol/ because it's fucking /pol/ and always right.

But honestly, it's changed a lot over the years and mostly for the worse (personally I think banning GG from it was great because A don't care B too much autism for even 4chan) splintered off and lost a lot of the most hardcore users in a bad way (meaning lifeless posters trash went to 8 infiniti etc) I'm also in the camp of the claim that really GG was being spam botted and MUCH less care than anyone was being shown. I do remember it being spammed on every board I used, with a tweak, Zoe Quin is gonna take our guns, support GG, etc. I just stopped using the site for months.

Also I've done a few of the Nuggetfests and other /k/ meets and literally have had 0 bad experiences, some people are a bit, well.. 4channers, but around a ton of booze, and fire arms, never unsafe feeling. Also, the kindness and all beats any other gun groups I've met. True story one time I had JUST night before finished a basic bitch AR (my first home build) I forgot a rear sight! Gentleman I just met let me his ACOG for the day didn't know me from Adam, (I personally think he might work for triji as I became hooked on their optics).  Made some real friends off it and bought and sold stuff through them etc.

I don't mean to brag or powerlevel, but I think places like 4chan or here, are very much a personality thing, most people write them off due to the low end users, and shock humor etc, but as a white collar professional home owner etc there's a lot of smart people and nice people on 4chan. Much like here.


----------



## Motherf*cker (Jan 3, 2022)

In the early 2000's I used to read the boards but stopped around 2007


----------



## Monkey Shoulder (Jan 3, 2022)

JamesFargo said:


> /tv/ kept posting a video of a dude getting his penis bitten off.
> 
> They think they're keeping it real or whatever.  It's a reflection of /pol/, channers, the whole rotten staff.


The one with the dog?


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Jan 3, 2022)

I browse fit fph threads and check the catalog on /v/ for gaming news. The only time I actually post is too aggressively shitpost in off topic v threads. I usually manage to kill those threads, which gives me some form of satisfaction.


----------



## ForgedBlades (Jan 3, 2022)

The moderation had been especially horrendous lately.


----------



## Sithis (Jan 3, 2022)

4chan has always sucked but I still have a love hate affair with it. Too many slide threads and coomers compared to the old days and the jannies are even more retarded. I miss moot. /pol/ is fun to read and shitpost in and they have done some legitimately funny shit.

But I say this as someone who admittedly started way back when on /b/, but /b/ is shittier than its ever been. And that is saying something. Years ago it was still the literal toilet of the internet but at least there was some organic memeing. Now its like all the people who used to be btards became poltards instead and /b/ is almost exclusively coomers posting jailbait.


----------



## Noroi (Jan 4, 2022)

I stopped posting and lurking on 4chan years ago.
Do you guys know of any alternatives?
8chan is dead, too and I am not aware of any other sites like the 4chan that we knew 10 years ago.


----------



## Anon88 (Jan 4, 2022)

I sometimes lurk on /wsg/ and /his/ but  I don't really post there. The only place I do post on 4chan is /jp/ and that's really just on the type moon related threads because I can't find anywhere else better to talk about that stuff. 


Noroi said:


> I stopped posting and lurking on 4chan years ago.
> Do you guys know of any alternatives?
> 8chan is dead, too and I am not aware of any other sites like the 4chan that we knew 10 years ago.


you could try 8chan.moe or the webring which are both made up of former users of the original 8chan. It's not the best but it's better then most websites out there these days.


----------



## B2_Spirit (Jan 4, 2022)

Takes too long to find a decent thread on /pol/ any more, some of the practical boards are ok. I kept getting inexplicably warned and banned by retard jannies for treason (lolwut) so whatever


----------



## Muu (Jan 5, 2022)

Not since they changed the captcha.


----------



## Gravemind (Jan 6, 2022)

Noroi said:


> I stopped posting and lurking on 4chan years ago.
> Do you guys know of any alternatives?
> 8chan is dead, too and I am not aware of any other sites like the 4chan that we knew 10 years ago.


You're on an alternative, buddy.


----------



## Monkey Shoulder (Jan 7, 2022)

Muu said:


> Not since they changed the captcha.


Much less of an hassle now


----------



## Padam (Jan 7, 2022)

Nah. I still visit 4chan but rarely, mostly when things get out of hand in the US.


----------



## ScamL Likely (Jan 7, 2022)

I don't even bother anymore because over 95% of every board is nothing but blatant shilling and bait and the remaining 5% or less is complete fucking faggotry nowadays.


----------



## Shiversblood (Jan 17, 2022)

I tried to use it once but the boxes didn’t let you write enough words into it would say too many words in post and I couldn’t send it.


----------



## Monkey Shoulder (Jan 17, 2022)

Shiversblood said:


> I tried to use it once but the boxes didn’t let you write enough words into it would say too many words in post and I couldn’t send it.


Imagine being too autistic for 4chan


----------



## José Mourinho (Feb 1, 2022)

Nope, even then most of the time I just lurk there, and even on that rare scenario where I post, it's nothing special worth of note.


----------



## Slap47 (Feb 1, 2022)

I don't think I ever really did post on that website. I simply cannot understand why anybody would want to post on a website run by SA Goons.


----------



## SpergPatrol (Feb 1, 2022)

No, they randomly banned me too many times over the years for the dumbest posts like asking "what comic book series was your favorite growing up," that I just quit eventually.

Because it's just not worth using tor just to visit a place where half the answers just devolve into autistic screeching.

I mainly used it to get recommendations for stuff to watch or read when I was younger because youtube at the time was fucking aids for recommending good content (early 2006), but it became more of hassle as time went on that after my final ban because of whatever fucking reason I just said fuck it and never went back.

Turns out for the best as the new site owner was the former owner of 2chan who was known to collect and sell people's data so bullet dodged on that front.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 2, 2022)

4chan is a joke at this point.  I sometimes post there with an obnoxious tripcode just to be annoying, but even that has faded and I don't think I've posted there in at least years.


----------



## Satina (Feb 2, 2022)

I shouldn't but I still do occasionally on /g/ and /v/. Also used to lurk /r9k/ because of anons sharing funny personal stories. 

You have to comb through so much shit to find good threads nowadays though. Besides the troons, coomers and schizos the worst for me is that since 2016 you have politics spill over into every board and even before that time it was already going downhill.


----------



## Mojo Thief (Feb 2, 2022)

Haven't been on 4chan since 2010. About the closest I ever get to the site is through screencaps I see elsewhere (yeah I know I'm lame for getting spoonfed, but I got better things to do with my time).


----------



## Margo Martindale (Feb 3, 2022)

Out of morbid curiosity I sometimes look at the thread catalog on /d/ and wonder what the fuck is wrong with people.


----------



## Dialtone (Feb 3, 2022)

I inevitably got bored around 2015 or so and left, never really thought about it much since then, eventually joined here after lurking a few years, will probably end up leaving at some point and not really thinking about it either.


----------



## drateR (Feb 4, 2022)

I just throw up threads on /k/ pretending I’m armatard


----------



## Glad I couldn't help (Feb 4, 2022)

Sometimes visit /int/'s language learning thread, not much else.

I will visit if there is some kind of happening that will amusing posts, however.


----------



## Homer McAlerb (Feb 4, 2022)

I met a neo nazi autistic girl with a big butt from an area code meetup thread on /soc/ - I ended up sewing a pepe plushie with her, and was overall, a good time. I feel like I won at that website, so I haven't felt the need to rejoin to witness, nor experience, it's fall from grace first handedly.

redgifs.com is a good alternative to /gif/, anyway.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 4, 2022)

I actually posted a couple times in the /ck/ board.  Most of my participation on 4chan is like how I started in 2007 or so, pure lurking.  My last major activity was hostile shitposting on /pol/ just to piss people off, but even that stopped in 2016 or so when paid Hillary shills made it increasingly obvious they were deliberately disrupting it with that "Correct the Record" shit.  

I actually checked into that but what they were willing to pay was so fucking insulting that I refused to contribute anything to that at all for free or for their pathetic 50 cent army wumao level compensation.  Fuck Hillary.  I'd literally rather support Trump.


----------



## Isaac (Feb 4, 2022)

I like some of the hobby boards, but the site is mostly unbearable. I got a warning on /lit/ for racism (went on a tangent about Iberians and Moors) recently. At least /ck/ has some fun threads.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 4, 2022)

Coyotism said:


> I like some of the hobby boards, but the site is mostly unbearable. I got a warning on /lit/ for racism (went on a tangent about Iberians and Moors) recently. At least /ck/ has some fun threads.


I got banned on /ck/ a couple years ago for some retarded racist rant but seriously that's no place for such material and I laughed off the 3 day or whatever ban.  The other ban was for pretending to be Barneyfag in some thread on /qa/ (RIP).

The racist rant wasn't even that racist, I just pointed out the irony that if you're in a big city, often the best place to get fried chicken is run by a Paki with a line of niggers around the block and you're the only white guy there.


----------



## milk (Feb 4, 2022)

no, seems like its just full of bots and marketers.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 4, 2022)

milk said:


> no, seems like its just full of bots and marketers.


Years ago /b/ was more or less taken over by just porn spam and bullshit.  Thanks gookmoot you absolutely useless faggot grifter.


----------



## NewRetroVagina23 (Feb 4, 2022)

I didn't even hear about 4chan until 2006 or 2007. In my little corner of the web it was perceived as a place where the dangerous, the degenerate, and the mentally ill hung out, so I stayed away until ~2010, when my curiosity finally got the better of me. While every bit of its rep was well-earned, there were unexpected side-benefits to lurking there, so I stayed. Around 2017 I started looking for a new online home as it became readily apparent that new management was even scummier than m00t had ever thought about being and that quality was beginning to suffer as a result. I finally stopped going altogether in 2019, due to the site split absolutely destroying what was left of the old userbase.

I can count on one hand the number of times I've visited since.


----------



## Captain Syrup (Feb 4, 2022)

Agarathium1066 said:


> I don't even know what that's referring to and I'm extremely glad I don't.


Every joke I've ever seen them make is about white, male emasculation fears. 

As the saying goes, write what you know. These motherfuckers don't know anything anymore.


----------



## Bogs (Feb 4, 2022)

Usually just go for booba. Find tranny dick and blacked.com so I bail.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 4, 2022)

NewRetroVagina23 said:


> I didn't even hear about 4chan until 2006 or 2007. In my little corner of the web it was perceived as a place where the dangerous, the degenerate, and the mentally ill hung out, so I stayed away until ~2010, when my curiosity finally got the better of me.


You really missed the best period of time.  I think the adage was at the time that 4chan was full of smart people pretending to be complete retards, while reddit was full of complete retards pretending to be smart.  This was never really completely true, but unfortunately, as Voltaire said:




NewRetroVagina23 said:


> I finally stopped going altogether in 2019, due to the site split absolutely destroying what was left of the old userbase.


Splitting off the blue boards into a separate domain was literally the most retarded, dumb shit that stupid gook did.

Congratulations, way to nuke an entire community.  And the near total blocking of VPNs and proxies has also fucked up the site, which is now a batch of compliant sheep sucking tranny janny dick.


----------



## Pentex (Feb 4, 2022)

/pw/ is the only board worth posting to on 4chan.
Baitposting
Coomposting
Console Wars
Meme Star Ratings
Shitting on Meltzer
Gamethreads
Nash 92 posts
Joshi posts
Nostalgiafagging


----------



## Kochmess (Apr 9, 2022)

There's a new chan called frenschan.com mady by oldfags tired of the bot and bait threads on 4chan. The difference is total free speech but porn is banned. Also, the jannies share their bans.  I think it'll be interesting to see how it develops.
What do you think?

In general all chan sites seem to be shit nowadays, there's more free speech allowed on here than on 4chan for example. Sadly following the general trend of woke Internet culture.


----------



## Ronnie McNutt (Apr 9, 2022)

i used to be a /pol/cuck until i realised how absurdly retarded that place was
nowadays i just go on /g/ and maybe /f/ to enjoy some flash media


----------



## CognitiveDeficiency (Apr 9, 2022)

I actually like as/pw/ but the state of professional wrestling is so bad it isn't worth watching just to justify the shitposting, memes, and banter. Great community that actually benefits from its userbase being incredibly autistic.
Occasionally I will visit /pol/ right when an event happens and before the shilling and disinformation campaigns set it. There is like a six to twelve hour window between when an event occurs and the various agencies set up shop for damage control where you can get a reasonably intelligent and rational view of events.
I stopped posting on /vt/ because I got doxed thanks to bad opsec, powerleveling here, and being far too conspicuous with donos. Last time I was there I saw people impersonating me and attacking my oshi and the rest of her fanbase so I just fucked off. /vt/ was a shit board to begin with thanks to the rrats, leaks, and general faggotry, but it also was a convenient place to find lost streams I happened to miss.


----------



## CognitiveDeficiency (Apr 9, 2022)

Kochmess said:


> There's a new chan called frenschan.com mady by oldfags tired of the bot and bait threads on 4chan. The difference is total free speech but porn is banned. Also, the jannies share their bans.  I think it'll be interesting to see how it develops.
> What do you think?
> 
> In general all chan sites seem to be shit nowadays, there's more free speech allowed on here than on 4chan for example. Sadly following the general trend of woke Internet culture.


Golly Gee! A new chan with entirely new features and promises of better moderation?!
This has got to be a first! 4chan? More like Bore-chan!
Literally!
I'm going straight to this new place and never return!
Oh my god! I can post red text? And in different sizes!
And the reply box is always _RIGHT THERE!_
Who was the hunk of a man who developed this piece of revolutionary software? I've been saving my virginity for somoene like him!


----------



## Bogs (Apr 9, 2022)

Apart from the waifu simping /mu/ is still a good place to get recommendations


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 9, 2022)

Bogs said:


> Apart from the waifu simping /mu/ is still a good place to get recommendations


There's the occasional nerdy thread on /ck/ worth a look.


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Apr 9, 2022)

No, because tranny jannies permabanned me


----------



## Kochmess (Apr 9, 2022)

CognitiveDeficiency said:


> Golly Gee! A new chan with entirely new features and promises of better moderation?!
> This has got to be a first! 4chan? More like Bore-chan!
> Literally!
> I'm going straight to this new place and never return!
> ...


Not sure what you read, but obviously the site will not replace 4chan, that was never the plan. Also how do you get fucking doxxed for talking about virtual anime girls? That community must be even more retarded than the one of the twatter gay-pop faggots.


----------



## BullDogsLipBrandClamjuice (Apr 9, 2022)

When i cant sleep ill check out an or wsg. See some cool stuff their some times but the rest of the site..you know.
The place over all is a fucking mess. The level of retardation from kids adopting shitposts as genuine world views mixed with bots and all that. 

I miss fu11 chan's X. The rest of the site was pol trash and retards but it was a good  place to talk bigfoot. Least next to the low effort shit posts on x now


----------



## PeggieBigCock (Jun 13, 2022)

I still do, for the glimmer of hope there’s a real thread worth reading. I am disappointed each time.


----------



## bot_for_hire (Nov 28, 2022)

It's a part of my soul now. It's more addictive than crack.


----------



## Not a bee (Nov 29, 2022)

Grew up with it. 
I usually go on KF now so my shitposting has ceased for now...
_For now._


----------



## Dr. Barry Nyle (Nov 29, 2022)

/tg/, /lit/, and /tv/. Everything else was psyops into garbage. Occasionally some post will come about that is thoughtful but thats about once or twice every week.


----------



## Toolbox (Nov 29, 2022)

Dr. Barry Nyle said:


> /tg/, /lit/, and /tv/. Everything else was psyops into garbage. Occasionally some post will come about that is thoughtful but thats about once or twice every week.


The level of troonposting on multiple different boards is too high. I'm no oldfag in 4chan terms, was this more the fault of the /lgbt/ board being created, how long has that been around?


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 29, 2022)

Toolbox said:


> The level of troonposting on multiple different boards is too high. I'm no oldfag in 4chan terms, was this more the fault of the /lgbt/ board being created, how long has that been around?


It has a lot more to do with the mod team being infected with troons who push troon shit in literally every board and ban any pushback against the nonstop troonery.


----------



## Toolbox (Nov 29, 2022)

AnOminous said:


> It has a lot more to do with the mod team being infected with troons who push troon shit in literally every board and ban any pushback against the nonstop troonery.


I know they like to go out of their way to infest everything, but what I'm more asking is if /lgbt/ was added later, was there a noticeable rise in this bullshit on the chans in general? Feels like it'd definitely be a magnet. But if it was there early on that throws that out the window. I know 2016 and 2020 supposedly brought most of the highly polarizing newfags to the boards, but I have to assume those have not been the only times.


----------



## DiscoRodeo (Nov 30, 2022)

Toolbox said:


> I know they like to go out of their way to infest everything, but what I'm more asking is if /lgbt/ was added later, was there a noticeable rise in this bullshit on the chans in general? Feels like it'd definitely be a magnet. But if it was there early on that throws that out the window. I know 2016 and 2020 supposedly brought most of the highly polarizing newfags to the boards, but I have to assume those have not been the only times.


Theres different waves, 2016 was one, the "do you even triforce" around 2013 was another, the /r9k/ reaction of hate towards pepe and trying to create an alternate mascot (teehee) was another infestation, etc.

You could explore things like GG, Wizardchan, even splits that turned into Lain;

but either way, 4chan should be viewed as not a single continuous culture, but different waves/eras of culture, even with different boards


----------

